# عشرين طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك انك تحبهم



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*20طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك أنك تحبهم 


1- اقض بعض وقت مع أولادك كل منهم على حدة، سواء أن تتناول مع أحدهم وجبة الغذاء خارج البيت أو تمارس رياضة المشي مع آخر، أو مجرد الخروج معهم كل على حدة، المهم أن تشعرهم بأنك تقدر كل واحد فيهم بينك وبينه دون تدخل من إخوته الآخرين أو جمعهم في كلمة واحدة حيث يتنافس كل واحد فيهم أمامك على الفوز باللقب ويظل دائما هناك من يتخلف وينطوي دون أن تشعر به.

2- ابن داخلهم ثقتهم بنفسهم بتشجيعك لهم وتقديرك لمجهوداتهم التي يبذلونها وليس فقط تقدير النتائج كما يفعل معظمنا.

3- احتفل بإنجازات اليوم، فمثلا أقم مأدبة غداء خاصة لأن ابنك فلان فقد سنته اليوم ، أو لأن آخر اشترك في فريق كرة القدم بالمدرسة أو لأن الثالث حصل على درجة جيدة في الامتحان، وذلك حتى يشعر كل منهم أنك مهتم به وبأحداث حياته، ولا تفعل ذلك مع واحد منهم فقط حتى لو كان الآخر لا يمر بأحداث خاصة ابحث في حياته وبالتأكيد سوف تجد أي شئ، وتذكر أن ما تفعله شئ رمزي وتصرف على هذا الأساس حتى لا تثير الغيرة بين أبناءك فيتنافسوا عليك ثم تصبح بينهم العداوة بدلا من أن يتحابوا ويشاركوا بعضهم البعض.

4- علم أولادك التفكير الإيجابي بأن تكون إيجابيا، فمثلا بدل من أن تعاتب ابنك لأنه رجع من مدرسته وجلس على مائدة الغداء وهو متسخ وغير مهندم قل له "يبدو أنك قضيت وقتا ممتعا في المدرسة اليوم".

5- اخرج ألبوم صور أولادك وهم صغار واحكي لهم قصص عن هذه الفترة التي لا يتذكرونها.

6- ذكرهم بشئ قد تعلمته منهم

7- قل لهم كيف أنك تشعر أنه شئ رائع أنك أحد والديهم وكيف أنك تحب الطريقة التي يشبّون بها.

8- اجعل أطفالك يختارون بأنفسهم ما يلبسونه فأنت بذلك تريهم كيف أنك تحترم قراراتهم.

9- اندمج مع أطفالك في اللعب مثلا كأن تتسخ يديك مثلهم من ألوان الماء أو الصلصال وما إلى ذلك.

10- اعرف جدول أولادك ومدرسيهم وأصدقاءهم حتى لا تسألهم عندما يعودون من الدراسة بشكل عام "ماذا فعلتم اليوم" ولكن تسأل ماذا فعل فلان وماذا فعلت المدرسة فلانة فيشعر أنك متابع لتفاصيل حياته وأنك تهتم بها.

11- عندما يطلب منك ابنك أن يتحدث معك لا تكلمه وأنت مشغول في شئ آخر كالأم عندما تحدث طفلها وهي تطبخ أو وهي تنظر إلى التلفيزيون أو ما إلى ذلك ولكن اعط تركيزك كله له وانظر في عينيه وهو يحدثك.

12- شاركهم في وجبة الغداء ولو مرة واحدة في الأسبوع، وعندئذ تبادل أنت وأولادك التحدث عن أحداث الأسبوع، وأكرر لا تسمعهم فقط بل احكي لهم أيضا ما حدث لك.

13- اكتب لهم في ورقة صغيرة كلمة حب أو تشجيع أو نكتة وضعها جانبهم في السرير إذا كنت ستخرج وهم نائمين أو في شنطة مدرستهم حتى يشعرون أنك تفكر فيهم حتى وأنت غير موجود معهم.

14- أسمع طفلك بشكل غير مباشر وهو غير موجود (كأن ترفع نبرة صوتك وهو في حجرته) حبك له وإعجابك بشخصيته.

15- عندما يرسم أطفالك رسومات صغيرة ضعها لهم في مكان خاص في البيت واشعرهم أنك تفتخر بها.

16- لا تتصرف مع أطفالك بالطريقة التي كان يتصرف بها والديك معك دون تفكير فإن ذلك قد يوقعك في أخطاء مدمرة لنفسية ابنك.

17- بدلا من أن تقول لابنك أنت فعلت ذلك بطريقة خطأ قل له لما لا تفعل ذلك بالطريقة الآتية وعلمه الصواب.

18- اختلق كلمة سر أو علامة تبرز حبك لابنك ولا يعلمها أحد غيركم.

19- حاول أن تبدأ يوما جديد كلما طلعت الشمس تنسى فيه كل أخطاء الماضي فكل يوم جديد يحمل معه فرصة جديدة يمكن أن توقعك في حب ابنك أكثر من ذي قبل وتساعدك على اكتشاف مواهبه.

20- احضن أولادك وقبلهم وقل لهم أنك تحبهم كل يوم، فمهما كثر ذلك هم في احتياج له دون اعتبار لسنهم صغار كانوا أو بالغين أو حتى متزوجين ولديك منهم أحفاد.



منقول​*


----------



## Ferrari (11 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايديك بريسكلا على المعلومات الحلوة

وميرسي ليكى على الموضوع

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 

ربنا يباركك يا برسكيلا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> تسلم ايديك بريسكلا على المعلومات الحلوة
> 
> وميرسي ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ferrari

مرورك هو الاحلى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا برسكيلا​*



*ميرسى راجعا ليسوع

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +نور+ (12 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايديك بجد ممتازة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا بربر

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 فبراير 2009)

+نور+ قال:


> تسلم ايديك بجد ممتازة



*ميرسى نور لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا بربر
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى مايكل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى لمرورك وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا  بريسكلا على المعلومات الحلوة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااااا  بريسكلا على المعلومات الحلوة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمو نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى


موضوع راااااائع جداااا


ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (19 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى
> 
> 
> موضوع راااااائع جداااا
> ...



*ميرسى هابى لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

